# My Rio 180 after 2 scapes (my 1st & 2nd)



## welshwizard (15 Jan 2009)

here's how it looked when i first set it up, a bit of a jungle i know but i planted lots of stem plants to try & combat algae (worked for a while)









& this is what it looked like after i moved stuff araound (still has miles to go but this is my first tank)






sorry about the reflection from the fire place


----------



## welshwizard (15 Jan 2009)

why dont my pics load up ?


----------



## vauxhallmark (15 Jan 2009)

Don't know   

Have you put the pictures on the internets and linked to them in your post?

You can't just paste a picture into a post while you're writing it, it has to be a link to it.

Search the forum for "how do I post a picture"

Looking forward to seeing them,

Mark


----------



## welshwizard (15 Jan 2009)

loaded them with image shack & used the guide on this forum, dont know what iv done wrong


----------



## vauxhallmark (15 Jan 2009)

I can't really help any more than that - I have to look it up every time too :!:


----------



## Thomas McMillan (15 Jan 2009)

When you uploaded the photo to imageshack, there should have been some text above a box that said ''paste this tet for forums'' or something along those lines, just pase that code into your post and the image should show up.

Failing that, just post the image URL (web address) so we can atleast view them externally.


----------



## welshwizard (15 Jan 2009)

finally did it, got my pictures uploaded, i know its not perfect but im learning lots all the time


----------



## StevenA (15 Jan 2009)

Looks good, what sort of fert and water change regime are you using? What with all those stems the poor old Vallis at the back looks a bit lost


----------



## Thomas McMillan (15 Jan 2009)

Very nice! I like the jungle-esque feel.


----------



## vauxhallmark (16 Jan 2009)

Well done welshwizard, looking good!

You say it still has miles to go - what plans do you have for it?

Mark


----------



## welshwizard (16 Jan 2009)

I want to plant a few more mid ground plants to hide the stem growth from the hygro &  iv tried carpet plants like cuba hc & glosso but with no joy, they dont seem to stay in the subtrate.


----------



## jb92 (5 Feb 2009)

hi just wondering whats the plant in the first scape thats reaching the surface and the plant in the 2nd scape on the right hand side?
thanks
jb


----------



## welshwizard (11 Feb 2009)

not sure what the 1 in the first scape is i just planted a load of stems, the 1 in the second scape is hygro polysperma, it grows fast but when trimed it ok, my fish love to hide in it because its so thick at the back, its an ok plant if you dont mind trimming every week at least


----------

